# that dumbo mouse in bristol



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Last summer there was a person in Bristol who had a dumbo pop up in one of his litters. I've tried PMing to find out whatever happened to the mouse and if she reproduced, but have unfortunately not heard back in a few months.

I'm curious as to whether anybody else knows whatever came of that mouse?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I also PMed the breeder about it, but never heard anything back.

Sarah xxx


----------

